# Taking Care of Katrina - a mystery short!



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Join me on a potentially murderous ride through the pronto pup stands, mini-donuts, fairway rides, carnival games, corn kernel art, and porkchops-on-a-stick of Minnesota's 'Great Get Together' - the Minnesota State Fair - in my short story, Taking Care of Katrina.

This is a first in series of 'quickies' - short stories - that I'll eventually be releasing.

When hired by Johnny Billings to kill off Katrina Billings - Johnny's grandmother - for an inheritance, first-time hit man Bruce Gavin thinks it should be a piece of cake. What can an old lady already knocking on death's door do to stop him? But when he poses as Grandma Billings' personal care assistant and takes her to the Minnesota State Fair in order to finish her off, he discovers that he just may have gotten in over his head.

Taking Care of Katrina - A Joel Arnold Quickie!



















*For those over in the UK*:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Taking-Care-Katrina-Arnold-Quickie/dp/B003STD7FU


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Hello again, Joel, and congratulations on your book!

You know a drill, but here's a friendly reminder.  We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Be sure to read the fine print below. Don't forget to bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it. Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, most of our authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles!

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to PM us if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators

_The fine print:
Please add to your existing book thread when you have news about your book rather than start a new one, it helps the members who are trying to follow you. You may have a separate thread for each of your books. We recommend you bookmark your post so that you can find it in the future.  You may respond to all posts, but if there have been no member posts, we ask that you wait a week before "bumping" the thread by posting back-to-back posts of your own. And we ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead. All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum. From time to time our site rules may change; be sure to check Forum Decorum (http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36.0.html) for the current guidelines and rules. _


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Thanks, Ann!


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

This story is a bit different than my other work in that it's much lighter in tone. Although it still does involve murder...


Joel


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Have a great weekend, everybody!

Joel


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

It's time for the Sunday bump!


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Mmmm....mini-donuts.....
What's your favorite fair food?

Joel Arnold


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

Tagged it for you, Joel. Your cover looks like it should be a Kindle skin. I love it.


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

LCEvans said:


> Tagged it for you, Joel. Your cover looks like it should be a Kindle skin. I love it.


Thank you, L.C.!!

Joel


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Ever tried chocolate covered bacon? Rather tasty in small doses.



Joel


----------



## Michael Crane (Jul 22, 2010)

Read it and loved it.  Great job!  I wrote a review, too.


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

michael_crane said:


> Read it and loved it. Great job! I wrote a review, too.


Thank you so much, Michael! I'm glad you enjoyed it.

Joel


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Mmmmm...cotton candy.
Mini donuts.
Pronto pups.
Porkchops on a stick.

And murder


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

What's your favorite game on the midway? Ever won the big prize?


----------



## Michael Crane (Jul 22, 2010)

It's a great story!  I loved the subtle dark humor in it, too.


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Michael Crane said:


> It's a great story! I loved the subtle dark humor in it, too.


Thank you, Michael!


----------



## RonnellDPorter (Apr 20, 2010)

Taking Care of Katrina - A Joe Arnold Quickie

wOw, from the title I was thinking this was something completely different


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

RonnellDPorter said:


> Taking Care of Katrina - A Joe Arnold Quickie
> 
> wOw, from the title I was thinking this was something completely different


Well, sometimes that's all you have time for!


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Today is officially day 2 of the Minnesota State Fair, 2010 - a _perfect_ day to read a mystery set on those very grounds! Plus, _Taking Care of Katrina_ is cheaper than a ride on the carousel, cheaper than a dozen mini-donuts, cheaper than a try at the ring toss! And it lasts longer!

Why not take a chance and meet Katrina and her new personal assistant, Bruce, who doesn't seem to realize that a walk through the midway will necessarily be a walk through the park!


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

It's day 9 of the Minnesota State Fair. Listen to those vats of grease boiling! Smell the fecund air wafting from the equestrian barn! Listen to the catcalls of dentally-challenged midway barkers! And why not take a ride through the ink-dark tunnel of love? (although I wouldn't recommend touching the water...)

Why not check out *Taking Care of Katrina*, a short mystery for only .99! - now only .89!


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Well, the food vendors have left, the rides disassembled, the carnival barkers packed away (!?) and the large vats of pronto pup  and mini-donut grease put in storage for next year. But what about Katrina? What happened to her?

Why not find out at the now currently discounted price of .89!!!


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

What exactly _is_ in the water at the Tunnel of Love? Or is it best not to know?...


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

I love the smell of barn buildings - the ones with the horses, cows, hogs, chickens, goats... There's something so very life-affirming about them.

Do you associate any pleasant memories evoked by smells?


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Ahhh...October - one of my favorite months. The leaves are turning, the air is crisp and cool, and Halloween is near.


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Mini donuts - my achilles heal of the fair.


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

I've driven through the MN State Fair grounds after the season is over. They use some of the buildings for different types of sales - book fairs, art festivals, etc. But most of the grounds are quite eery - empty and quiet. It's a bit unsettling, but at the same time, rather cool.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Joel - That's just mean to wave the bag of mini donuts in front of us like that!  I have many fond memories of the Illinois State Fair, since I grew up in Springfield.  So I 1-clicked.  Hey, Amazon has it discounted to 0.89 - you can hardly ask for a better price!
Have a good weekend!


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Carol Hanrahan said:


> Joel - That's just mean to wave the bag of mini donuts in front of us like that! I have many fond memories of the Illinois State Fair, since I grew up in Springfield. So I 1-clicked. Hey, Amazon has it discounted to 0.89 - you can hardly ask for a better price!
> Have a good weekend!


Ha! Thanks Carol. Mini Donuts are my secret weapon! 
Hope you enjoy it.
You have a good weekend, too!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Joel, I had just finished a novel and was looking for a short read last night.  I really enjoyed Taking Care of Katrina.  Thanks - but I'm still in the mood for those mini donuts!


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Carol Hanrahan said:


> Joel, I had just finished a novel and was looking for a short read last night. I really enjoyed Taking Care of Katrina. Thanks - but I'm still in the mood for those mini donuts!


Ha! 
Thanks, Carol. Glad you enjoyed it!


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

'Taking Care of Katrina' received its second 5-star review this last week. Thank you Carol!


----------



## Michael Crane (Jul 22, 2010)

Joel Arnold said:


> 'Taking Care of Katrina' received its second 5-star review this last week. Thank you Carol!


Woo-hoo! Congrats.  It's a great story.


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Michael Crane said:


> Woo-hoo! Congrats.  It's a great story.


I appreciate that, Michael!


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

What's your favorite food on a stick? 
Mine is the famous Porkchop-on-a-stick.


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Revenge is a dish best served with chocolate covered bacon.


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

There's a ride at the MN State Fair called Ye Olde Mill, which is sort of like an old fashioned tunnel of love. Except, the water always looks so dank and dirty that it's easy to imagine that the water hasn't been changed since the ride was first built all those years ago...


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Ever tried chocolate covered bacon? It's actually not bad in small doses (although my heart and arteries may disagree...)


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

One of my aunt's once ran a mini-donut stand at a number of county fairs. When she was at my county's fair, she gave us leftover minidonuts -- literally garbage bags full -- that we kept in the freezer and warmed in the microwave whenever the urge hit us. And believe it or not, I never got sick of them.


----------



## JennaAnderson (Dec 25, 2009)

Joel Arnold said:


> One of my aunt's once ran a mini-donut stand at a number of county fairs. When she was at my county's fair, she gave us leftover minidonuts -- literally garbage bags full -- that we kept in the freezer and warmed in the microwave whenever the urge hit us. And believe it or not, I never got sick of them.


Considering it is December 1st and I could really go for a hot day at the MN State Fair, I just bought this short story. I have been attending the fair since before I can even remember. My dad was a bigshot in the FFA and helped run the pig barn. (The big pig!!) He was there for many years. I've been bringing my son to the fair since he was born. We swing into the swine barn office and look around every time.

Such great memories.

Dad passed away a few years ago. It wasn't until after he died that I found out he helped round up the animals for the children's barnyard the year it first opened. I can just imagine him heading to the fair with a trailer of animals.

My food path through the fair: mini donuts, milk, pronto pup (No, not a corn dog. Yes there is a difference), Mt. Dew, buffalo burger, choc milk shake, pronto pup, and finally cheese curds. Then head home and pass out into a food coma.

Jenna


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

JennaAnderson said:


> Considering it is December 1st and I could really go for a hot day at the MN State Fair, I just bought this short story. I have been attending the fair since before I can even remember. My dad was a bigshot in the FFA and helped run the pig barn. (The big pig!!) He was there for many years. I've been bringing my son to the fair since he was born. We swing into the swine barn office and look around every time.
> 
> Such great memories.


That's so cool! I love walking through the barns. There's something sort of _peaceful_ about them. 
I hope you enjoy the story!


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Someone wants to take care of Katrina - _for good!_


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Sometimes you just gotta eat enough cotton candy so that you're on the verge of being sick - but don't cross that line!


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Will the ride through the Tunnel of Love be Katrina's last??


----------



## JennaAnderson (Dec 25, 2009)

I finished this short story last night and really enjoyed it. Even though it was brief, you gave us a great feel for the character's personalities. 

I wasn't able to find it on Goodreads. Will you be loading it there?

Jenna


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

JennaAnderson said:


> I finished this short story last night and really enjoyed it. Even though it was brief, you gave us a great feel for the character's personalities.
> 
> I wasn't able to find it on Goodreads. Will you be loading it there?
> 
> Jenna


Thanks so much, Jenna - I'm glad you enjoyed it. Also, thanks for the reminder to put it up at Goodreads - I'd been meaning to do that, but got all caught up in the holiday season.
Joel


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Hmmmm...What's the difference between a pronto pup and a corndog?


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

If you want something fast and fun, check out this short story!


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

The title is 'Taking Care of Katrina' -- but perhaps Katrina can take care of herself


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

It's snowing right now, this fine powdery mist of snow that reminds me of...powdered sugar. Mmmm....funnel cakes....


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Head over to this title's Amazon page to read the reviews!


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Happy Valentine's Day!


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

For those of you in the UK, you can find 'Taking Care of Katrina' here:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Taking-Care-Katrina-Arnold-Quickie/dp/B003STD7FU

I hope you'll give it a look!


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

FREE this week at Smashwords as part of their Read an Ebook Week promo!

http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/17005

I hope you'll give it a look!


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Thanks to all those who took advantage of Read an Ebook Week! 

While no longer free, this is still a steal at $0.99!

Katrina will thank you.


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Okay, let's play 'Good News, Bad News.'

The good news: You get to spend the day at the state fair!

The bad news: Your grandson wants you dead.


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Only five-and-a-half months away from the Minnesota State Fair!
Mmmmmm.....funnel cakes....


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Ah, the rides at a fair - maybe the bolts aren't all properly tightened, perhaps the safety belts are worn a little too thin...but isn't that what makes it so _exciting?_


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Why is the water at the Ye Olde Mill ride so darn _dark_?


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Mmmm....cotton candy...


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

The Minnesota State Fair is about 3 months away. Get a sneak preview of it here, with a dose of murder included!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

I read this!  Great story!  And a great price!


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Carol Hanrahan said:


> I read this! Great story! And a great price!


Thank you so much, Carol!


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Pronto Pups or Corn Dogs?

BTW - just sold my 100th copy of this a few days ago!


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Come to the fair and check out the corn kernel artwork!


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Dryer lint artwork? You want dryer lint artwork? You've come to the right place!


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Got a nice review from Jenna Anderson here:

http://novellareviews.blogspot.com/2011/07/taking-care-of-katrina-joel-arnold.html


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Why not warm up this weekend with a short mystery that takes place in the warm days of August?


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

What's your favorite midway game? I'm still a fan of Ski-ball.


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

The Minnesota State Fair is only five months away!.......


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

What's on _your_ stick?


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

What better way to get through your Monday than with a short mystery??


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Get your summer started with a mystery that takes place at that great get-together known as a State Fair!


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Hey, it's Mystery Short Story Friday! Or least it should be...


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Hey, it's almost State Fair time!!


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

It's time for the state fair! I went yesterday and had a great time!


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Katrina survived another state fair. She says hi.


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Come on over and take a ride on the Ferris Wheel with Katrina!


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Welcome in the New Year with Katrina!


----------



## Craig Milton (Jan 17, 2013)

Great little story Joel. I really enjoyed it. I am looking forward to more.


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Craig Milton said:


> Great little story Joel. I really enjoyed it. I am looking forward to more.


Thanks, Craig!


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Get a little taste of the State Fair in this short mystery!


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

I could go for a bag of hot, sugary mini-donuts about now!


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Yesterday = sunny. Today = not so much. Oh well...


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

The Minnesota State Fair ended a few days ago - at least for 2013. But you can go back there in this mystery short story!


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Just who IS taking care of Katrina?


----------

